# Stove prices



## marty319 (Apr 6, 2021)

Was looking at getting the osburn 3300 and noticed the price went up 300 in the last week or so.i guess just like the price of lumber everything is going up .


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 6, 2021)

Just moving the materials and pieces around could drive the cost up $300.   Fuel prices jumped too!


----------



## Woodcutter Tom (Apr 6, 2021)

This is from the Kuuma website.

****Steel prices have increased dramatically.  Effective 5/1/21, all of our products will see a 5% price increase.  We will honor our current pricing on all orders through 4/30/21. *


----------



## marty319 (Apr 6, 2021)

The osburn went from 2699 to 2999 that's over 10%..going to buy it anyways as this will be my last stove


----------



## Rusty18 (Apr 6, 2021)

The lumber yard here updates prices...daily!


----------



## Sailrmike (Apr 6, 2021)

marty319 said:


> The osburn went from 2699 to 2999 that's over 10%..going to buy it anyways as this will be my last stove


I just checked myfireplaceproducts.com and Drolets price seems to be holding steady for now. Will be interesting to see how much they go up compared to Osburn


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 6, 2021)

I wonder if the prices will go up 26%.


----------



## weatherguy (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm glad I bought my lumber for my shed last year. I only need to buy screws and nails.


----------



## bholler (Apr 6, 2021)

Stove prices jumped up pretty much the last 2 years with steel prices as well


----------



## PaulOinMA (Apr 6, 2021)

Off topic, but related.  Are Al prices up, too?  Tariffs on China imports?

I bought car ramps at discountramps.com a little while ago.  Just saw  yesterday that they are now $529.99.  I paid $359.99, $170 less, not that long ago.   They went up in price almost 50%!


----------



## PaulOinMA (Apr 6, 2021)

A friend pulled up carpets for us in NC and put down LVP.

He said a friend of his put in a bid on a job right before lumber prices shot up.  He was then doing another bid and shocked at how much lumber prices shot up.  Had to call up the first person and retract his bid.


----------



## marty319 (Apr 6, 2021)

Well I went to buy a 12ft pressure treated 2×6 .$30 bucks cad.7/16 particle board is just shy of 50 a sheet.lol


----------



## Caw (Apr 11, 2021)

marty319 said:


> Well I went to buy a 12ft pressure treated 2×6 .$30 bucks cad.7/16 particle board is just shy of 50 a sheet.lol



Yep. This is why my wood stack roofing project is on hold. The simple lean-tos I am building will cost like $300 each with this current pricing it's ridiculous! I'm just going to tough it out with tarps (ugh) until the prices come back to earth. I'm not paying $11 for a 2x4x8.


----------



## Rob_Red (Apr 11, 2021)

Caw said:


> Yep. This is why my wood stack roofing project is on hold. The simple lean-tos I am building will cost like $300 each with this current pricing it's ridiculous! I'm just going to tough it out with tarps (ugh) until the prices come back to earth. I'm not paying $11 for a 2x4x8.



Check your local saw mills, I’m building a wood shed completely out of rough cut sawmill wood. My local mill has kept pricing the same through the pandemic. It’s not kiln dried and will have some movement when it dries out, but for a woodshed I’m more than happy with it. There’s something cool about a 2x4 that’s actually 2” by 4”


----------



## Russn77 (Apr 11, 2021)

Woodcutter Tom said:


> This is from the Kuuma website.
> 
> ****Steel prices have increased dramatically.  Effective 5/1/21, all of our products will see a 5% price increase.  We will honor our current pricing on all orders through 4/30/21. *




Glad I ordered mine a couple weeks ago!


----------



## Caw (Apr 11, 2021)

Rob_Red said:


> Check your local saw mills, I’m building a wood shed completely out of rough cut sawmill wood. My local mill has kept pricing the same through the pandemic. It’s not kiln dried and will have some movement when it dries out, but for a woodshed I’m more than happy with it. There’s something cool about a 2x4 that’s actually 2” by 4”



Interesting idea. I just need PT 4x4s, the headers/rafters/strapping can all be non-PT and rough.


----------



## Rob_Red (Apr 11, 2021)

Caw said:


> Interesting idea. I just need PT 4x4s, the headers/rafters/strapping can all be non-PT and rough.




Exactly! I cringed and bought the expensive PT 4x4 for the ground contact the rest is native sawmill pine.


----------



## ABMax24 (Apr 11, 2021)

Just be happy if you can get some of these materials, we had to wait for a week for 6" steel channel, something our local supplier normally stocks by the truckload. Pricing for steel is on a day by day basis, assuming you can get it in the first place.

There's something bigger happening in the steel market, our supplier has had many of it's May deliveries pushed to September, regular orders they've had with steel mills that always get delivered on time. It's presumed another buyer has come in and is paying the steel mill a significant premium to short-cut the line, pushing their regular customers to the back of the line.


----------



## Woody5506 (Apr 13, 2021)

it's the "new normal."


----------



## bholler (Apr 13, 2021)

Hell I couldn't even find any premixed drywall mud


----------



## kennyp2339 (Apr 13, 2021)

bholler said:


> Hell I couldn't even find any premixed drywall mud


Its sitting on a cargo ship about 10 miles off the coast, the ports are locked up still (more to this then I even know) but there is a huge backlog of container ships sitting off the coast just out of sight. Some one was explaining to me that say if the Port of Newark unloaded 12 ships a day, there down to 3 due to covid restrictions. I have jobs were electricians are running out of wire and bare essentials like breakers and stuff, going to get rougher before it gets better unfortunately.


----------



## Bad LP (Apr 13, 2021)

3/4 plywood nearing 100/sheet.

Wood is leaving Maine by the trailer loads non stop.  Ya, Covid LOL


----------



## WoodBurnerInWI (Apr 14, 2021)

Woodstock's stove prices are also increasing by May 1st due to the increase in price of steel and other materials so they are pushing for anyone considering ordering from them to do so ASAP! Although I do not need it quite yet, I might purchase a back up catalyst for my stove before the price on that part either drastically increases or cannot be gotten due to it not being made because of material sourcing issues.


----------



## RockyMtnGriz (Apr 14, 2021)

Highbeam said:


> I wonder if the prices will go up 26%.


Good bet and good call!

If The Govt. gave everybody who rents $500 in rent subsidy, in a normal market, rents would go up about $500 over whatever time the rental market required to adjust.

So, is it the tenant, or the landlord. who ends up ahead in the end?  Note that the taxpayer, who might be neither tenant, nor landlord, as always, is a loser.

It's just the market finding equilibrium.  What one is willing to actually give out of pocket for something determines the price.  If The Govt absorbs part of the price, demand increases, until pricing increases to match.

If, a year ago, The Govt. had sent everyone a voucher for $2.00 a roll toward as much toilet paper as they wanted to buy, would that have increased the price of toilet paper?  Increased your ability to find a pack?

And, I'd bet that prices go up more than 26% in the end, because there will be a certain % of people who don't do the math, and want to buy just because they're "getting something for free".  There's still derelict solar collectors on roofs from the first solar subsidies (late 70's?).  What a deal those were!

Politicians actually understand this (or at least their economic advisors do).  BUT, they also understand the value to them of going on TV and telling people who don't think deeply, that they're "giving" them something!  And, it can be colored "green", so much the better!

*** help us!

I AM NOT KNOCKING ANYONE TAKING ADVANTAGE OF THE HANDOUT TO GET THE STOVE THEY NEED.  I've taken those handouts too.  You might as well, as you're going to have to pay the inflated prices, and the tax bill too.  I just wish there was some consensus against these tax-and -pork policies.  It's really hard to get much of a movement when everybody's breath smells of one or another brand of pork, though.  It's an old quote that the end of democracy comes when everyone uses it to feed from the trough.

Home grown energy and efficient stoves are a good thing!  Handouts to stove makers, not so much.  Disrupting the market, so that someone who really needs a stove can't even get one (toilet paper), also, not so much, and I'm betting that's coming.


----------



## fbelec (Apr 17, 2021)

i just wrote on another thread that the circuit breaker companies can't get the plastic they need to make breakers and we are being told that only 6 breakers per customer. as far as steel goes we ordered a fridge 4 weeks ago and was told that we were 235th on a list of people in just this area and he has no idea when it could come in. from what i read about the same thing happening to other people we should be getting our new fridge around august or september. hopefully the old 25 year old fridge that see's the woodstove heat goes that far.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 17, 2021)

fbelec said:


> i just wrote on another thread that the circuit breaker companies can't get the plastic they need to make breakers and we are being told that only 6 breakers per customer. as far as steel goes we ordered a fridge 4 weeks ago and was told that we were 235th on a list of people in just this area and he has no idea when it could come in. from what i read about the same thing happening to other people we should be getting our new fridge around august or september. hopefully the old 25 year old fridge that see's the woodstove heat goes that far.



That’s nuts. A fridge is pretty much critical infrastructure. Kinda makes me want to buy a spare.


----------



## fbelec (Apr 19, 2021)

used stuff is probably going to be a hot thing


----------



## marty319 (Apr 19, 2021)

I was going to trade my osburn 2300 at my dealer but because of the price increase I think I can almost get what I paid for my 1 season old stove.


----------



## clancey (Apr 19, 2021)

You people are right and the markets are going to get worse as we progress here with these handouts. Our future generation will have a very hard time paying off all of this debt that our country is acquiring---for a short term gain---then inflation and the money will be taxed as well as the prices going sky high...Something in time has to give here.. Hey refrigerator person look at some of the used refrigerators if things get really bad and I am glad your's is coming and already ordered...I could not find a up right freezer but it seems to be loosening up a bit now...I am glad I bought my stove and I have it in my yard and have been checking on stove prices and they are all edging up in price..Even the special order pricing is sky high right now as it has always been because they have to make it custom--but worse now..clancey


----------

